# Y SLING



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

*File Name*: Y SLING

*File Submitter*: LP Sling</p >

*File Submitted*: 05 Oct 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

The way it was born, is traditional Y shaped slingshot whit excellent consistency

Click here to download this file


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I like it nice and simple


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Nice...


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing the template, got a project for the upcoming weeks now, ill post the results.

-Epicaussie888


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Yago thinks that is a great sling


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like with the right natural fork this could be a beauty. I've got one drying now that looks about right.

Melvin


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Beautiful simplicity!


----------

